# Cell Phone Solution (aftermarket)



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

Knowing that the BMW phone options were limited, expensive and not upgradeable, I wanted a phone and car kit for my new 330i that was likely to last me the life of the car.

The first thing I did was investigate phones. I ruled out my 6160, had a false start with the buggy Siemens S40, and finally settled on an Ericsson T39.

Ericsson has figured out the accessory market. The handsfree kits that work with the Ericsson T28, the most popular Ericsson phone in the US market, also works with half a dozen of their phones, with promises of keeping their kit a standard in the future.

Rather than buy a T28, I took a chance and ordere a T39 from the Internet. The T39 is a GSM world phone, usable in 150 countries. It also has a variety of features that only a hardcore user would want (Bluetooth, WAP Internet browsing) as well as features that aren't even available in the US (GPRS). I figured this phone would last me a few years, and if I upgrade, Ericsson's car kit should accomodate my decision.

So what does the car kit do?


Interacts with stereo to MUTE music when making or receiving a call
Allows calls with the phones built in voice tags (HCA-20 kit) or with 100 tags in the car kit (HCA-10)
Uses special "Car" profile
[/list=1]

To make a call, flip open the phone and say the name of the person you want to call. The radio will mute automatically when the phone is flipped open and play again once the call is completed.

I combined the car kit with a Pro-Fit VSM (Vehicle Specific Mount) that's made for the E46. There are brackets available for othe BMW's as well. See their web site:

Pro Fit International

The kit is also using a small interior Hirschmann antenna that mounts on the upper right hand side of the windshield.

Total cost for the kit and accessories, including professional installation: $550.

--gary


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

Nice!

do incomming phone numbers show up in the display or just the word "phone" when the phone is "in use"?

is the OEM speaker under the steering column used? did you add in the OEM microphone and tie it in to the system?


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

31st330i said:


> *Nice!
> 
> do incomming phone numbers show up in the display or just the word "mute" when the phone is "in use"?
> 
> is the OEM speaker under the steering column used? did you add in the OEM microphone and tie it in to the system? *


Incoming calls mute the stereo with "PHONE" listed on the stereo display. The caller ID is shown on the phone, but not the stereo.

The speaker is located under the glove box area, although you can buy the "Advanced Music Mute" feature (a cable) that plays the sound through your stereo speakers.

The microphone, like in most car kits, is routed next to the sunroof controls on the headliner. It's a small nub, without any obvious cables. It's stange that the E46 has the microphone on the right side, while the E39 has it on the left.

So, by saving $750(50%) from the BMW phone system, you don't get:

* Radio display of caller ID
* Steering wheel controls

But instead you get:

* $750 in your pocket (T39, kit, + installation is $750)
* Your cupholders (given up with the BMW cell phone)
* Your choice of phone
* The ability to upgrade to other phones without spending another $1500.

--gary


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

*Not bad...*

Which cell provider are you using? Cingular or ATT? Does it continue to use the phone's internal antenna or did you wire an external one?

I'm using Verizon Wireless (CDMA) and there don't seem to be many options available for hands-free kits and Verizon phones (Samsung, Kyocera, LG, etc). They do have kits available for the Motorola v60c (see the link) but I can't say I'm thrilled with that phone. It takes two hands to open it up.

http://www.540i6.com/v60.html


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: Not bad...*



AK said:


> *Which cell provider are you using? Cingular or ATT? Does it continue to use the phone's internal antenna or did you wire an external one?
> 
> I'm using Verizon Wireless (CDMA) and there don't seem to be many options available for hands-free kits and Verizon phones (Samsung, Kyocera, LG, etc). They do have kits available for the Motorola v60c (see the link) but I can't say I'm thrilled with that phone. It takes two hands to open it up.*


*

I went with Cingular because I wanted the features available in the rest of the world with GSM phones. This particular phone (Ericsson T39) is one of a few tri-band world phones that will work almost anywhere in the world. Before this decison, I was using a TDMA Nokia 6160.

The car kit, like most "true" car kits has an external antenna jack, which disables the phones antenna. I've got my external (mounted inside the car) antenna, a small 1" x 4" Hirschmann patch model, attached in the inside top right corner of my windshield. I had bought a BMW sharkfin antenna but this turned out to be a better solution.

--gary







*


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Did you connect it all up to the factory harnesses under the center console, or did you cut'n'splice somewhere else?

I decided I didn't want auto phone mute when I installed my Motorola kit, so the muting and 'phone' display aren't enabled on mine, although 1 solder connection would do it.


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *Did you connect it all up to the factory harnesses under the center console, or did you cut'n'splice somewhere else?
> 
> I decided I didn't want auto phone mute when I installed my Motorola kit, so the muting and 'phone' display aren't enabled on mine, although 1 solder connection would do it. *


It's not connected to the factory harness. It's a lot quicker to do a clean install, and at $95/hour for the tech, quick was important.

--gary


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Letting a 'tech' cut your wires... You are a brave soul.

Happy to hear it all works! :thumb:


----------



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *Letting a 'tech' cut your wires... You are a brave soul.
> 
> Happy to hear it all works! :thumb: *


I actually did some extensive research and found the one shop I would be willing to let do this (Marin Auto Stereo & Alarm). I made sure all my other electrical modifications were done first (UGDO, alarm, CD Changer, etc.) , so no one blamed me for subsequent problems.

I was impressed with their work and glad I wasn't the one doing it. They removed the trim, the glove compartment and did some re-wiring when the first phone kit I gave them didn't work right.

--gary


----------

